
Show HN: GO DO – event discovery app built with react native - tjsdavies
http://www.justgo.do
======
tjsdavies
Its early days for us and we would value any feedback

------
canvural
Where does it get the events?

~~~
tjsdavies
We pool events together from multiple sources including facebook and
eventbright. Unlike some apps which are their own ticketing platforms our goal
is to be as comprehensive as we can. Is it working where you are?

